# Struts-Doku (Javadoc) in Eclipse einbinden



## ak (27. Feb 2005)

Hallo Leute,

auf der folgenden Seite http://struts.apache.org/api/index.html gibt es die Javadocs von Struts, jetzt möchte ich, dass eclipse bei STRG+F2 und Cursor auf der entsprechenden Klasse, Methode die richtige Datei der Javadocs anzeigt. Nun meine Frage:
Ich habe mir die sources von struts runtergeladen und da sind auch die html-Dateien mit der Doku dabei, leider ist alles in einem Ordner ohne Package-Struktur. Wenn ich nun in der Struts.jar(in Eclipse) unter Properties und Javadoc den Ordner angebe wo die HTML-Dateien zur Struts-doku liegen, dann sagt mir eclipse (im Editor, nach drücken von STRG+F2) dass z.B. die Datei /org/struts..../action/Action.html nicht gefunden wurde. Eclipse erwartet also eine Package Struktur. Wie kann ich nun eclipse dazu bringen die Dateien im entsprechenden Ordner zu finden ohne dass ich selbst die Package-Struktur erzeugen muss?

Gruß


----------



## foobar (27. Feb 2005)

Du mußt dir ein Source-jar erstellen und das in Eclipse einbinden, dann bekommst du auch die Hilfe angezeigt. 
Wie man das Jar einbindet wird hier erklärt :http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14330&highlight=eclipse


----------



## ak (27. Feb 2005)

danke dir foobar, ich schaue es mir nacher mal an.

Gruß


----------



## ak (27. Feb 2005)

@Foobar, ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht was du meinst. Wenn ich die sourcen von struts als zip runterlade, dann sind alle 1750 Dateien in einem Ordner ohne Unterordner und demnach auch ohne package-Struktur. Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie ich daraus Javadocs erzeugen soll, dein Link hilft mir da leider auch nicht weiter. Ich weiss zwar wie ich javadocs erzeugen kann (geht in eclipse ja wunderbar einfach) aber ich weiss nicht, wie ich aus diesen struts-sourcen ein Eclipse-Projekt erzeugen soll, da es keine package-struktur besitzt.


----------



## ak (27. Feb 2005)

so ich habe jetzt einfach ein neues eclipse-Projekt erstellt und alle struts sourcen in den Prokjektordner kopiert (ohne package-Struktur), dann habe ich mit eclipse die javadocs erzeugt und am Ende gab es:


> 4 errors
> 338 warnings



Die JavaDocs scheinen aber zu funktionieren nachdem ich den erzeugten doc-Ordner als Javadoc-Source des struts.jar angegeben habe.
Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willlen nicht vorstellen, dass es keinen besseren Weg dafür gibt.


----------



## foobar (27. Feb 2005)

Du brauchst kein Projekt und auch keine Javadocs um die Kommentare in Eclipse anzeigen zu lassen. Besorg dir einfach die Quellen von Struts und erzeug dir daraus ein jar mit 

```
jar cvf struts-src.jar strutspath
[code]

Dieses Jar kannst du dann in Eclipse einbinden.
```


----------



## ak (28. Feb 2005)

Nun gut, ich probiee das mal aus. Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist, dass die Struts-Doku-Api ( http://struts.apache.org/api/index.html ) viel umfangreicher ist als die generierten Javadoc-Dateien. Ich rede jetzt z.B. von der Klasse Action, die ist im obigen Link umfangreicher dokumentiert. Wäre doch toll wenn man die Doku in eclipse einbinden könnte und mit STRG+F2 die entsprechende HTML-Seite präsentiert bekommt.


----------

